# Help! I'm new at this



## MedicPrepper (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm a Paramedic from Northern California and I'm looking to get into prepping. What topics should I start researching and where should I look for them? 

Also, medical is kinda my thing so I was also wondering if I could give back to the community by doing some blog posts or videos on first aid for preppers or wilderness first aid. Would anybody be interested?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool offer. Medications, first aid and such are topics discussed here. First thing if you have not done so is get some preparations for your family and yourself. Basics: food, shelter, potable water, self protection. You likely have a leg up on medical or so I am assuming.


----------



## MedicPrepper (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I've always thought I was prepared for something to happen, but then when I really look at what I have it's nowhere close. 5 person family x 3 meals a day, food for all the animals (horses, goats, chickens, dogs, cats, etc..), plus supplies for the house! It all adds up so quick when you really think about it. I also don't feel like my ammo supply will ever be where I want it!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

welcome .. just remember the rule of 3's.... you can live 3 min without air, 3 hours without shelter, 3 days without water, 3 weeks without food... but only 3 seconds without your wits...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome. First advise get out of CA.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pick the area you feel most deficient in and start adding a little here and there. Think 3 days, a week, a month, 3 months and so on. When your up to snuff with everything at three days go for a week.


----------



## MedicPrepper (Sep 4, 2017)

stowlin said:


> Welcome. First advise get out of CA.


I live about 20mi from the Oregon border and hoping to get adopted

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

MedicPrepper said:


> I live about 20mi from the Oregon border and hoping to get adopted


... Or shot

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome.

Start a thread about basic wound care. One can argue that in a true SHTF situation, wounds/tissue/bone/muscle trauma and the after effects will take most people down.

The cleaning, care and follow-up action regarding wounds is a big deal.



MedicPrepper said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a Paramedic from Northern California and I'm looking to get into prepping. What topics should I start researching and where should I look for them?
> 
> Also, medical is kinda my thing so I was also wondering if I could give back to the community by doing some blog posts or videos on first aid for preppers or wilderness first aid. Would anybody be interested?


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Welcome. First advise get out of CA.


why? just curious


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

azrancher said:


> ... Or shot
> 
> *Rancher*


Why anyone want shot someone with medic trained


----------



## jpotter (Aug 31, 2017)

Howdy, paramedic from northern Michigan here. Greetings from a fellow responder. I recommend putting alot of time into building long term care skills. We as paramedics typically are trained on immediate stabilizing care, not how to actually fix the issue for long term survivability. Wound care and use of antibiotics being at the top of the list. I've been mulling around the idea of a community clinic where folk can consolidate medical resources so trained individuals can properly use them. That would be in a perfect world of course. Message me if you ever want to discuss our trade!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Deaf3279 said:


> why? just curious


My thinking is simple in that the people of CA en mass will require govt assistance or die. There is a population in a state to which I resided my entire life that thinks chocolate milk comes from black cows. The stupidity in CA is beyond comprehension. Street gangs out number police departments 25 to 1 in some cases a 100 to one and the gangs allow them to exist so the people don't fret so much. It's a beautiful state that is on the path of Venezuela and I'm sad to have left it but did so after a 7 year plan and effort to make it.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Deaf3279 said:


> Why anyone want shot someone with medic trained


How will they know you are a Medic?

*Rancher*


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Very basic info at this url. https://www.ready.gov/

Everything the gov't tells you at this site, triple it. Now you have a very basic prepper set-up. 
Use the search function on this site, there is a lot of info already discussed. Read, read and read some more.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I had to go back and look these up. 
I have and like these

Fieldbook: Boy Scouts of America. Older or newer, your choice.
https://smile.amazon.com/Fieldbook-...1-6&keywords=Fieldbook:+Boy+Scouts+of+America

Prepper's Survival Handbook: The Ultimate Prepper's Handbook for Long-Term Survival and Self-Sufficient Living. 
https://smile.amazon.com/Preppers-S...d=1504586541&sr=1-61&keywords=prepper's+guide

LDS Preparedness Manual Handbook 2 Providnt Living
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/0982194684/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Get a pack of seeds now, whether you plan to plant next spring or not. 
16,500 Non GMO Heirloom Vegetable Seeds Survival Garden 40 Variety Pack 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B017YET9K6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

azrancher said:


> How will they know you are a Medic?
> 
> *Rancher*


Good point. Slab savers and paramedics tend to drive rational folks crazy. Would not mind to pop a few caps their direction myself. Prob just shoot the head of their penis off. Not meant to hurt anybody of course.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome from Houston. This is an excellent place to get the info you seek. 
Although I have plenty of medical supplies I am weak on practical knowledge. I figure beyond the original SHTF event, medical knowledge, or lack thereof, will be the big killer so any help is always appreciated in that regard.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No dont get creative. Slab savers firemen..paramedics make some of us nervous. In fact Mr. Trigger finger is getting itchy just listening to your opening narrative. Can you cook?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As a retired paramedic (hence the handle) with a retired ER nurse for a wife, I too figure I can give back to 
and become a valuable part of a group. I have amassed a sizable list of websites that might be of use. 
Unfortunately I need to email them rather than PM them to you. If you want them, PM me. I also have 
tons of medical and other down loads I could share if you are interested.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from another fellow paramedic. Alway glad to have another medic join the fun. One of the easiest ways to start building up your food supply is to focus on the non-perishables you already buy. For instance if your family like to eat Chef Boyardee ravioli great. Next time you're at the store buy one or two additional cans than what you normally buy. Getting into a prepper mindset is a marathon not a sprint most of the time. 

The other thing to do is look at what is most likely to happen to you. In my neck of the woods probably the worst thing to happen would be power loss due to blizzard in the winter. So that's where I started gearing my preps as it's probably the most likely thing to happen. Once you figure that out you can branch out and expand to other and larger things.


----------



## MedicPrepper (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you to all of you who have me constructive advise and thank you to the others for keeping my thread trending!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

Deaf3279 said:


> stowlin said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome. First advise get out of CA.
> ...


I'm from CA and it sucks. A lot of smart, wealthy people that are doing very well for themselves in today's society. But 99% of this state lacks basic survival skills and comprehension of how life outside of our modern societal bubble works. I genuinely think most couldn't so much as go fishing and catch dinner. Totally reliant on grocery stores and Amazon prime. I love Cali, but I definitely feel at risk living amongst the Golden Horde, and it's not something I look at lightly with my preps.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hearty welcome from up in Foat Wurth. i love all slab saver and paramedic type firemen guys for a long time GI. But I always reserve the right to tell jokes and humorous stories about the dumb stuff they do. I am an old wore out retired cop. We should get along ok if the barometric is just right and you park the shiney red truck where I tell ya. Frictioin aint hardly ever nice. Can you cook?


----------



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi
Im new here and are from Denmark. I have been studied religion only Focus om last day which is disaster, third war, nuclear, and for that reason i togouht i could be helpfull here. I know exactly where the nuclear war starts and where IT reachs. And All this is prophcized for 2000 year until yet. Hope You dont get mad at me but just listen to my opinion

Iv tried now for last 10 years to check All stated prophecy is happening and IT did

Thats why i also found in more then 4000 old scripts from jews, cristian and islam exactly tells us what is going to happen.

I didnt belive first. But when i found scripts for 1500 years ago speak about islamic state in details, such accurate in action, where they are, when, what they do, event thier leder name is mentioned. I recodnized then wooooooww. That is 100 % acurate today and 1000 other things are also mentioned and happened

Thats why i Was saying i can be helpfull to let you prepper exactly 100% acurate for what is coming.

You can just take my answer as a prepperation for what i sudggest.

For mere.its importent to know the disasters before prepperation

THX for reading. And sorry for bad english


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Howdy.


----------

